# skin adhesive?



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

It isn't all that bad. You need a workbench but I just used an ironing board covered with cardboard and newspaper in my kitchen to stay warm. You will also need several large paper bags from the local grocery store. Cut those bags into strips a little bit wider than your skins.

Get out your waxing iron and set it on medium heat and then place the strips of grocery bags on the glue and iron. You will have to go over each area on the skins 2 or 3 times depending on the amount of glue left on the skin. It goes pretty fast... you will see the glue melt into the paper sack strips and when it's all removed you are done.

Us the Ascension gold lable glue and brush on 2 or 3 (I do 3) thin coats of new glue. Let the glue dry overnight between each coating. You can do another coat after about 2 hours but I like overnight. Nothing works like sending them out to have them reglued with the hot melt method but this works very well and you can do it yourself. 

If you want the hot melt glue that is most like the original glue, contact Black Diamond in Salt Lake City and they can give you an address for a guy that does it for a reasonable rate.


----------



## CO14 (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I'll have to give it a try!


----------

